# Just FETCH, Already!!



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

We had some of this when Vasco was a puppy, but it was simple enough to teach him that a) keep away wasn't fun if I wasn't playing and b) it only starts when I start.

You might try going to the park with lots of toys and alternate tug games with throwing/fetch with a variety of items, just throwing short distances. 

I trained a code phrase ("GIVE me that!!!!") which means "now I'm chasing you". Poodles seem to LOVE being chased.

It works best if the dog understands that playing WITH you is more fun than playing alone. If he runs off with the toy, gather up the rest of the toys and run in the opposite direction. If he brings you a toy, praise/happy dance/treats, then throw it for him again or play a bit of tug. 

Give it time as well. Once Vasco hit a year, he lost almost all interest in playing with other dogs. He'll happily greet other dogs, and will occasionally play chase with a regular pal, but he'd rather play with me, really.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great advice, JE. It does sound like he hasn't played much with humans, but he will come around.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Very good advice Je-Uk has! 

Another good energy burning, bonding game is tug, but again only if it is on YOUR terms, not his. He needs to know a release command, so that you can end the game on cue. In "The Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson, she describes the game of tug to be similar to what two wild dogs would do when they are making a kill. So by playing tug with your dog, you are helping each other "make the kill" and working together is a great bonding exercise for both of you. She says to teach the release command first, and once your dog releases on command, allow your dog to be as exuberant about tugging as he wants. Great indoor energy burner for bad weather days. 

Good luck with the teaching fetch. Nova is two years old and apparently never learned to play (was a rescue) so now I am trying to teach her to play tug and fetch. She isn't learning either with any great amount of speed, but she is learning.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I love JE's suggestion of throwing the toy and then gathering the others and running away with them lOL! Hoolie still wont bring toys back at a year and a half old. He would much rather be chased and chase things  I usually use several toys and throw one and then the other. MY Mini girl on the other hand is getting to where she will bring things back most of the time and is starting to get the idea of "drop it" at 8 months old. Mine also love to play tug... you just need to find what he like to do and go from there. I am certain we look foolish to others as we play games with Hoolie and Tizzy LOL!


----------

